# Days of the Past show Sept. 17-19



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Gas engine, tractor show put on by the Delaware Valley Old Time Power & Equipment Assn. which has teamed up with a classic car club. This show is at the Washingtons Crossing State Park in the Titusville,Lambertville, NJ area. No website for this show. If the weather holds, I'll be there taking pictures as long as I don't forget the camera


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Well, "Ivan The Terrible" reared his ugly head here in NJ on Sat. Sept. 18, raising the Deleware River 33+ feet above nomal and causing the third worst flood in history in this area. Fortunately, this show takes place on high ground and Sunday turned out to be a beautiful day. Eventhough Saturday was a washout, attendence on Sunday made up for it little. Here's a pictures for you Gravely guys. 









Here's a link to the pictures.

Days Of Past Show


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looked like a nice show thanks for the pictures. I like that fire truck with the fire truck on it:thumbsup:


----------

